# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  تخسيس الهانش والأرداف طرق ووسائل متميزة للدكتور محمد حمادة

## shams10

تخسيس الهانش والأرداف طرق ووسائل متميزة للدكتور محمد حمادة استشارى وخبير علاج السمنة والنحافة

 عزيزتى حواءهل تعانى من مشكلة السمنة فى منطقة الهانش والأرداف    ....... اليكى الأسباب والحل

ليس هناك  شك فى إن حلم كل البنات والسيدات هو الحصول على وزن مثالى وقوام ممشوق ومتناسق فهن يسعين  لتحقيق هذا الحلم وهذا الهدف ويبذلن الغالى والنفيس   ومن أكبر المشاكل التى تواجه البنات والسيدات وتشوه جمالهن مشكلة السمنة فى منطقة الهانش والأرداف وعدم التناسق بين الجزء السفلى والعلوى   من الجسم  مما يجبرهن على ارتداء  نمط ونوعية معينة من الملابس  مع صعوبة الحصول عليها محاولة بذلك اخفاء هذه العيوب قدر الامكان  وهذا يجعلهن دائما تحت ضغط نفسى مستمر خاصة اذا تمت دعوتهن الى حفل أو مناسبة اجتماعية 


 وكثير منهن يعتقدن خطأ انها اذا قامت بعمل رجيم غذائى لانقاص الوزن  فانه بالضرورة سيعالج السمنة فى منطقة الهانش والأرداف وهذا كلام خاطىء تماما وعارى من الصحة وبكلام بسيط سيكون النزول فى الوزن أكثر من المناطق الضعيفة (ذات سمنة أقل)  يعنى من الجزء العلوى مما يزيد من مشكلة عدم التناسق بين الجزء العلوى والسفلى  وتكون بذلك قد ضلت الطريق  وبعدت عن الهدف ولمعرفة الطريق والهدف الصحيح فيجب ان تعلم كل بنت وكل سيدة انه اذا كان لا يعنيها الا نزول الوزن بصرف النظر والتغاضى عن مناطق السمنة فيكون العلاج عن طريق الرجيم الغذائى مع ممارسة بعض التمارين الرياضية أو المشى وبعض الأدوية البسيطة والمكونة من ألياف طبيعية تساعدها على الشعور السريع بامتلاء المعدة وعدم الجوع وكذلك تنشط حرق الدهون بالجسم


أمااذا كان الوزن فى حدود الوزن المثالى مع وجود عدم تناسق بين مناطق الجسم المختلفة  ومنها وجود السمنة فى منطقة الهانش والأرداف فيجب الاتجاه مباشرة الى علاجات السمنة الموضعية ليس من بينها الرجيم الغذائى مع مراعات عدم الاسراف فى الدهون والسكريات والنشويات 
وتنقسم علاجات السمنة الموضعية وتنسيق القوام  الى نوعين اما عن طريق الجراحة ( مثل عمليات شفط الدهون) وغير جراحية وهى كثيرة منها ( اللف التنحيفى – الابر الصينية – والميزوثرابى – وأجهزة تفتيت واذابة الدهون مثل استارفاك , وال بى جى  والألتراساوند  والليزر) وكلها وسائل وأجهزة فعالة وآمنة تماما فى علاج السمنة الموضعية حيث تقوم بتكسير الخلايا الدهنية وازاحتها تجاه الجهاز اليمفاوى والذى يقوم بدوره باخراجها عن طرق الحرق فى العضلات او عن طريق الجهاز البولى والهضمى  وبعض هذه الأجهزة لها أيضا دور فعال فى شد ترهلات الجلد  الناتجة عن التخسيس الغير سليم وكذلك الناتجة بعد الحمل والولادة ولكن هذه الأجهزة تختلف فيما بينها  فى التكلفة ومدة العلاج  


ثالثا اذا كانت السيدة تعانى من زيادة ملحوظة فى الوزن  وكذالك سمنة  موضعية فى منطقة الهانش والأرداف    فان العلاج يجب أن يبدء بمعالجة المشكلتين معا يعنى رجيم غذائى ورياضة  وفى نفس الوقت يجب استعمال وسيلة أو أكثر من وسائل علاج السمنة الموضعية السابقة   
والأن دعونا نتكلم عن أسباب تراكم السمنة فى منطقة الهانش والأرداف وبعض العلاجات بشىء من التفصيل   

من أسباب تراكم الدهون فى منطقة الهانش والأرداف ما يلى

أولا:الخمول والكسل وقلة الحركة وكثرة النوم

يعتبر الخمول وقلة الحركة والجلوس لفترات طويلة بنفس الوضع سبباً أساسيا من أسباب كبر حجم الأرداف وكذالك الكسل وعدم ممارسة الرياضة، و بالإضافة إلى النوم بعد تناول الوجبات الدسمة في العشاء والغداء. 

ثانيا: الأكل

 اتباع نظام غذائي سيئ والإكثار من تناول المواد التي تحتوي على مواد دهنية أو نشوية أو سكريات عالية مثل الوجبات السريعة و الشيكولاتة والمياه الغازية والمقرمشات مثل البطاطس.

ثالثا: الحمل والولادة

لأن الحامل أثناء فترة الحمل والولادة يحدث لها تغييرات في هرمونات الجسم، هذا بالإضافة إلى إن الحامل ممكن إنها تتبع نظاما غذائيا سيئا وكذالك عدم ممارسة التمرينات الرياضية الخاصة بالحامل، كلها عوامل ممكن تؤدي إلى كبر حجم الأرداف.

وكذالك الحمل المتكرر سببب من أسباب ظهور المشكلة لأن العضلات يحصل فيها نوع من الخمول والضمور بشكل عام، وبالتالي حدوث ترهلات للجلد ولعضلات الأرداف بشكل خاص،  وهو ما قد يتسبب في تراكم المواد الدهنية في هذه المنطقة. 

رابعا: الوراثة 
وتلعب الوراثة دور كبير في عملية تجمع الدهون في منطقة الهانش والأرداف.

خامسا: الهرمونات
حيث يتركز تأثير بعض الهرمونات فى تجمع الدهون عند الاناث في منطقة الهانش والأرداف والفخذين وعند الذكور في منطقة البطن.

حتى تستطيع حواء حل هذه المشكلة وتحقق حلمها بالحصول على قوام مثالي لابد أن تضع فى الاعتبار ما يلى

أولا: النظام الغذائى و قائمة الممنوعات:



النظام الغذائي:

وهو نظام متوازن قليل السعرات:

1- شرب اللبن أو الحليب المنزوع الدسم.
2-تناول الفواكه الطازجة.
3-تناول الخضراوات الطازجة بدون إضافة ملح (يمنع العدس والفاصوليا واللوبيا(
4-شرب العصائر غير محلاة.
5- تنال الخبز البلدى لأنه اقل فى السعرات الحرارية.
6-تناول لحوم الطيور على أن تكون مشوية ومنزوعة الجلد وبدون أي دهون أو ملح أو صوص أو كاتشب.(يمنع تناول الكبدة أو الكلاوي أو القلب أو المخ)  وتناول أسماك البلطى مشوية كبديل جيد للحوم

لابد من عمل قائمة للأطعمة  الممنوع الاقتراب منها نهائيا حتى التخلص من المشكلة،أو عمل يوم كل أسبوع لتتناولى القليل منها وبعد ما تتخلصي من المشكلة ممكن تاكلي منها بحساب.



وقائمة الممنوعات هي: 

1. المواد النشوية مثل الأرز والمكرونة والبطاطس المحمرة. 
2. المواد التي تحتوي على الكافيين.
3. الابتعاد عن المواد الدهنية مثل اللحم الضاني واللحوم المحمرة.
4. الابتعاد نهائي عن المواد التي تحتوي على سعرات حرارية عالية مثل الوجبات التيك أواي.
5. منتجات الألبان مثل الزبد والقشدة واللبن كامل الدسم.
6. المكسرات بكافة أنواعها.
7. الحلويات..مع العلم إنه يصعب مقومتها عند بعض الناس  وخاصة الشيكولاتة ولكن هذة خطوة مهمة لكى لتتخلصى من التراكمات الدهنية المزعجة.




ثانيا: الاكثار من أكل االخضروات الطازجة 

لأن المواد الخضراء فيها قيمة غذائية عالية مفيدة للبشرة، بالإضافة إلى أن معظم الدراسات العلمية أثبتت إن الخضروات لها أهمية كبيرة جدا في إنقاص الوزن، و بالإضافة إلى أنها تمد الجسم بقيمة غذائية عالية جدا وبذالك تكونى قد حافظتى على رشاقتك وعلى جمال بشرتك. 

ولابد إن تجعلى طبق السلطة الخضراء هو الصديق لكى وأن يكون هو الطبق الأساسي على السفرة ويكون مكون من الفجل والجرجير والبصل والثوم.. وعلى فكرة الفجل الأبيض يحتوي على مواد تساعد في إذابة الدهون من منطقة الأرداف وده لأنه غني بالألياف اللي تسهل عمليات حرق السعرات والدهون الزائدة بمنطقة الهانش والأرداف.

ثالثا: الرياضة


من أهم  وأرخص الوسائل التى تساعد فى علاج سمنة الهانش والأرداف

 من المعروف أن الـ 10 دقائق الأولى فى ممارسة الرياضة هى فترة احماء وتسخين للجسم والعضلات ثم يبدأ الجسم بعد ذلك فى حرق السعرات الحرارية من الدهون المخزونة خاصة اذا كانت ممارسة الرياضة والمعدة خالية تماما من الطعام والفترةالمثلى لممارسة الرياضة من 30 - 60 دقيقة يوميا والشخص المبتدأ فى الرياضة يكفيه ان يبدأ البرنامج الرياضى 15 دقيقة فى اليوم الأول ثم يضيف 5 دقائق يوميا او يوم بعد يوم حتى يصل الى 30 -60 دقيقة يوميا وفى البداية يقوم بتمرينات التسخين والاحماء (جرى - نط الحبل - تمارين راقصة - الجرى بالمكان) ثم يتبعه بتمرينات خاصة لمناطق السمنة الموضعية (البطن- الهانش - الأرداف - وغيرها) باقى وقت التمرين ولا يسمح اثناء التخسيس بالتمرينات الرياضية العنيفة أو استخدام الأثقال خاصة للنساء حتى لايحدث تضخم للعضلات والذى يؤدى بدوره الى السمنة بعد التوقف عن التمرينات.



كما يمكنكى ايضا اتباع هذه الخطة فى ممارسة التمارين الرياضية وهى تتكون من مرحلتين :

المرحلة الأولى:
1- المشي لمدة زمنية تزيد عن ساعة يوميآ
مع الإنتباه إلى التدريج حيث تبدء بالسير لمدة 15 دقيقة في أول يوم، ونبدأ بزيادة دقائق معدودة مع كل يوم حتى تصل لأكثر من 60 دقيقة دون حدوث أية مضاعفات أو اجهاد عضلي. 
2-إستلقي على الظهر مع رفع الساقين بالتبادل 10 مرات لكل ساق على حدة وهذا التمرين يفيد للأطراف السفلية.
3-استلقي على الجانب الأيمن وارفع الساق اليسرى 10 مرات وبالعكس. 
4-استلقي على الوجه ورفع الساقين لأعلى بالتبادل 10 مرات لكل ساق، مع ملاحظة أن تتم هذا التمرين والساق مفرودة ممدة تماما دون ثني الركبة، ويكرر التمرين يوميا لمدة 15 يوما. 

وهناك أيضآ تمارين أخرى مفيدة كثيرآ

أ)اللعب على العجلة الرياضية.
ب)الجلوس على الأرض مع فرد الرجلين أمامك، ثم التحرك على الأرض بالمقعدة وليس برجليك، حيث إن احتكاك هذه المنطقة بالأرض يساعد على تخسيسها، ولكن يحتاج هذا التمرين للمداومة عليه لفترات طويلة.
ج)النوم على الأرض، وثني الركبتين مع تثبيت القدمين في الأرض، ثم الارتفاع بالجزء السفلي من الجسم بالمقعدة بدون استخدام اليدين في الرفع، وتظل كذلك لفترة تزيد بزيادة قدرتك على التمرين. 

المرحلة الثانية: 

وهي الاستلقاء الجانبي بالإتكاء على المرفق وسند الرأس على كف اليد بحيث يتم رفع الساقين معا، ويتم تدريب الساق السفلى فتحا وضما مع ثبات الطرف العلوي(الساق العلوية) مرفوعا بزاوية 45 درجة ونعد 10 عدات ثم يتم التغيير للوضع العكسي ونعد 10 عدات أيضا. 

استمر على هذه التمارين يومياً، وستظهر نتائج واضحة خلال 3 أشهر من بداية التمارين بشرط عدم كسر النظام.  


وأخيرا اليكى عزيزتى حواء بعض الوصفات الطبيعية لتخسيس الهانش والأرداف 


1- شرب مغلى الجنزبيل والقرفة بدون سكر قبل الأكل بساعة 3 مرات يوميا
2- ادهني منطقة الهانش والأرداف يوميا بخل التفاح واتركيها لمدة عشرين دقيقة ثم خذي دش ماء فاتر بعد ذلك
3- أضيفى ملعقتين من البن التركى الى ماء دافيء حتى تحصلى على عجينة لينة وبعد ذلك قومي بفرك العجينة هذه على منطقة الهانش والأرداف بحركة دائرية فى اتجاه عقارب الساعة لمدة عشر دقائق وعكس الاتجاه لمدة عشر دقائق ثم قومي بأخذ حمام دافئ، وكرري العملية هذه 3 مرات في اسبوعيا لمدة شهر وهذه الوصفة أيضا تساعد على نعومة الجسم.

ختاما قد يحتاج علاج مشكلة السمنة فى منطقة الهانش والأرداف وخاصة الحل الغير جراحى الى بعض أوكل الطرق السابق ذكرها حتى تنعمى بجسم رشيق ومتناسق ولا تنسى مطلقا انه بعد انتهاء العلاج يجب دائما مراعات ما يدخل جسمك من سعرات حرارية عن طريق الأكل ومايقوم جسمك بحرقه عن طريق الحركة   وهذا هو ميزان الرشاقة .
.
وهذا الموضوع منقول من موقع 
الدكتور محمد حماده
استشارى علاج السمنة والنحافة
وعضو الجمعية الطبية المصرية لدراسة السمنة
استاذ بكلية الطب جامعة الأزهر
0123414157

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يعطيك العافية 

تقبل مروري

----------

